

[video] JavaScript for beginners - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/javascript/javascript-for-beginners-part-2/

======
bradpineau
Nice collection of videos. I only watched the intro of a few of them, but they
seem well organized.

I found a bit of background noise in the audio -- you might want to look into
getting a better mic.

